# cautions



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

if u have a sr20det in ur 240 what steps do u have to take to make it legally able to drive on the street? Like smog or emissions or what not. or is the sr20 illegal to have on the streets like if a cops pulls u over and checks the engine. Is there anyway of it to be legal or has to be used for track use only? i know these are stupid questions but i dont know that laws and what not for cars and what makes them illegal and not. And is this helps i live in NY


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It depends on what state you're in. Check this out.

Lew


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

lol at the end i sed i live in New York. anyone in NY had problems gettin the sr20 to pass emissions or smog or wut not?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

JDMJunior said:


> lol at the end i sed i live in New York. anyone in NY had problems gettin the sr20 to pass emissions or smog or wut not?


lol. I read your entire post and thought that someone not from NY might be interested in the situation in their state. Hence the link (which includes NY).

Lew


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

lol i see your point


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

JDMJunior said:


> if u have a sr20det in ur 240 what steps do u have to take to make it legally able to drive on the street? Like smog or emissions or what not. or is the sr20 illegal to have on the streets like if a cops pulls u over and checks the engine. Is there anyway of it to be legal or has to be used for track use only? i know these are stupid questions but i dont know that laws and what not for cars and what makes them illegal and not. And is this helps i live in NY


it depends. if u live in the city, like i did, the cops will pull you over and give you tickets for a loud muffler, big spoiler, etc. only if they catch you at a street race will they ask you to pop the hood. if thwy find you motor to be illegal they will take your car. ive seen so many cars get towed like that. the nypd has been cracking down on the strret racers lately over there.

if you dont live in the city, i suspect they wont make such a big deal about it. everybody is more layed back about that kind of thing. 

as long as you can pass emissions with you motor it can drive on the street. but if the cops catch you, say goodbye to your car.

this is all based on my experience there. if anyone knows otherwise, please voice yourself so JDMJunior wont fall victim to my possibly erroneous advice.


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

see the thing is i want my car to sound like this when i rev it which means it would have to be modified which means id be a cop magnet :woowoo: 

http://lib1.store.vip.sc5.yahoo.com/lib/phase2motorsports/rocket-exhaust.avi


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

ps: wait till it gets to 32secs and turn ur vol to max :thumbup:


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

anyone like the sound of that exhaust?


----------

